# Caravan club "welcome home" e-mail



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Is it just me (yes, here we go!) that finds the CC's welcome home e-mail a tad annoying? I go away for a couple of nights at one of their sites, and 3 days later I get an e-mail from them asking me if I enjoyed it and would I like to post a review. If I wanted to post a review, I would go to the CC site and do it. I don't need their prompting. :x . Is there any way of stopping them sending these mails? damned if I can find any.
Anyway, it seems that google mail are now dumping the CC's emails to my spam folder, so it's slightly less annoying now :wink:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, I agree. Especially when you've just moved on to the next site and haven't gone home yet. Ignore them, then at least they'll find they're not getting the expected response and wonder why. First rule of marketing (or one of) RELEVANCE!

On the subject of targeted marketing - booking.com, which is an excellent hotel booking site, sends me emails almost daily recommending hotels in Luton, when I stayed there a month ago and have no desire to book another night in Luton anytime soon, if ever. Thank goodness they've now stopped sending recommendations for Sydney (a year after my visit)

Proves the marketers have NO IDEA how ordinary people operate. Common sense would dictate that they interrogate their database and if a booking has been made, then desist from continuing to punt this destination.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

I have to agree with you. It is irritating, especially when you do a trip and end up at a few sites - it's one after the other then :x Have to say I hadn't thought it would be possible to turn them off at source, but would also be interested if anyone knows how.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Glad it's not just me  

I suppose it might be a bit of a good marketing exercise for tuggers who spend a couple of weeks at one site, and then report back. 

And I had a wander through the CC website for some guidance, but I've already opted out of everything 8)


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow! another reason to not rejoin. They have been annoying me anyway. I google a type of motorhome I am interested in and the caravan club seem to have one for sale. Click the link - no, not got that one but got others for sale :roll: Grrrrrr!

Jed


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Totally agree with you, what is it all about. I am sure we are not alone in visiting our 'favourite' sites a few times a year. If I wanted to review one I would do it, you hardly need to send a report in every time you visit a site. I have them into my spam folder now, but still annoying. I wonder what great brain thought up that idea?

dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A smug, overpaid, under-experienced, know-it-all young upstart with a marketing degree who thinks he's invented the wheel.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Not as irritating as when I asked them why I couldn't post a review to be told the review part only supports Windows and not Macs and it cannot be set so that Apple Mac users don't get the email.


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

No not just you, we find it very annoying but not quite as annoying as their pricing and the pitching rules. It's easy to use the delete key!
We struggle to believe how much a family group have to stump up, It's a great suprise to see how popular they are. 
God knows how much they will dare to pump up the charges knowing that the Bank of England suggest signs of recovery ( sorry, rant over).
Why are we expected to review a site when we only spent 2 nights there and were out and about most of the time.

Clive


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I got one recently for the first time. 
I spent three nites on one of their sites - I had a hard standing and EHU. I never visited the toilet block although i did use the MH service point on leaving all for £17 per nite.
I suppose at that sort of price a welcome home greeting is an attempt to make your stay feel better value.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't had one of these yet but we're off to Abbey Wood for three nights tomorrow so perhaps I'll have one to look forward to. Shame I won't be able to respond though as I have a Mac. :wink: 



Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Is it just me (yes, here we go!) that finds the CC's welcome home e-mail a tad annoying? I go away for a couple of nights at one of their sites, and 3 days later I get an e-mail from them asking me if I enjoyed it and would I like to post a review. If I wanted to post a review, I would go to the CC site and do it. I don't need their prompting. :x . Is there any way of stopping them sending these mails? damned if I can find any.
> Anyway, it seems that google mail are now dumping the CC's emails to my spam folder, so it's slightly less annoying now :wink:


I don't think we will be getting one, as having not used their facilities for quite a while, we have now just kicked them out!
Probably when our C & CC membership is due for renewal in January, we will do similar  
We only keep them as a just in case, so, for the two clubs, £85 or thereabout for nothing


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Serves yourself right for staying on a campsite! And a CC one at that!  

I am a member of the CC but I have never stayed on one of their so called Campsites! Im just in it for the monthly magazine. Its so riveting. I just cant wait each month to read all the wonderful letters about how great the club Wardens are and how they are now Bertha and Donalds from S****horpe new bestest friends! 8O


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I agree but its just a click away to the delete button along with all the other trash I get sent to my business address. Why not bring it up on their web site forums?

peedee


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

You cynical *******er!!! I thought it was just me who thought the letters section of the magazine was rubbish!!! All they ever seem to publish are letters singing their praises. Perhaps I should try writing a critical one just to see if it's published!!

I am a bit bemused why people use CC /C&CC campsites and then insist on using all of their own on board facilities, as in "We never use or visit the toilet block or use the showers" 

I am also ****** off by the "We he you enjoyed your stay" type of emails. Trust me if I WASNT happy you would hear about it :wink:


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We always use sites in this country and abroad because we feel safer and we want electric hookup. 
The CC sites are usually in great locations with friendly wardens and the toilet blocks and other facilities are excellent. Yes they are a tad expensive but well worth. The odd marketing email is part of our surfing life these days and easily deleted. 
I understand that some M/H owners don't use sites for all sorts of reasons but why they then criticise site clubs seems rather strange.
Each to their own.
Bob


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

As Bob says different strokes for different folks.

I belong to both clubs and always stay on sites and I haven't been on one yet that wasn't OK to excellent, mostly the latter, especially CC. Ok so it's not cheap. But I want to sleep safe at night. I only have to pay for one person. I get age discount at C&CC. Yes my van has everything one could need but it's easier and less work to use the site's facilities most of the time. Leccy saves me gas, there's usually public transport nearby, wifi and basic supplies in the shop. Fish and chip van sometimes and people I can safely chat up. What more could anyone need? Works for me.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm booked into Baltic Wharf the week after next and have just received my 'Enjoy your Holiday at Baltic Wharf' email.
I guess it is their way of reminding you as there is no deposit system. The only minor niggle I have is the word 'holiday'. It seems inappropriate for a couple of days away. Mind you the title of Holiday Site Manager at C&CC sites is also one of those things I will never get used to.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rayc said:


> I'm booked into Baltic Wharf the week after next and have just received my 'Enjoy your Holiday at Baltic Wharf' email.
> I guess it is their way of reminding you as there is no deposit system. The only minor niggle I have is the word 'holiday'. It seems inappropriate for a couple of days away. Mind you the title of Holiday Site Manager at C&CC sites is also one of those things I will never get used to.


Agree. It's not always a 'holiday'. If I have to go anywhere staying in the van is my preferred accommodation. Currently we're at the CC Abbey Wood site because I have a hospital appointment on Wednesday. It's the 4th time we've stayed in the van in London this year. First time in March for initial appt. Then in May for corneal graft, and follow ups in August and now. Of course we make the most of it seeing friends and family, visiting galleries etc. but it's not exactly a holiday.

Chris


----------

